#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Runtime error 3024 could not find file

## vbqueen

Hello! I am a vb newbie and I would like to automate exporting excel files to my access database (multiple users will be using excel so as not to mess with my access database).

I found the orig code on the net, tried manipulating it for my database but i keep getting run time error 3024 could not find file 'mydbfile.mdb'

My file is there, and microsoft dao 3.6 object library has already been checked under my references. 

Kindly help? please...I am using excel and access 2007 (although i saved my database file as .mdb and my excel as .xlsm since i need userforms for my excel, because the multiple users cannot also manipulate the excel sheets manually because all data will be entered from the userforms only)




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## teylyn

_Your post does not comply with Rule 3 of our Forum_ RULES. Use code tags around code. Posting code without them makes your code hard to read and difficult to be copied for testing. Highlight your code and click the # at the top of your post window. For more information about these and other tags, found here

*I added code tags for you, but this time only!*

----------


## Norie

Your file is where exactly?

You've only specified the filename, I think you need to specify the path too. :Smilie:

----------

